# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Princesse Astrid

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Princesse Astrid
Borgoumont 104
Stoumont


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Princesse Astrid.*

----------

